# Will u recommend salt?



## boulie (Mar 2, 2008)

Can i add salt to my tank when i do a water change? I have 8 Aurutus cichild and 5 tetras?


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

With this setup you should be worrying about the tetras.Aurutus,I would have to think Melanochromis as there more common,Are very aggressive fish.I hope you dont have more then one male to the tank.What size is your tank?About the salt yes you can salt adds electrolytes which are good for fish.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow... 8 Auratus? How big is this tank?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What kind of tetra? Neons don't like anything in the water.


----------



## boulie (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a transparent tetra and a glow light tetra. My tank is 29 gal tank.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I think that might be to many cichlids.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Your Auratus are likely to kill each other and the tetras soon. You should either get a really large tank (75+ for all 8) or take the Auratus (all of them) back to the fish store. They don't belong in a 29g.

You should get more tetras to have a school of each. Tetras are schooling fish, meaning they need atleast 6 to feel comfortable.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

No salt required for the fish you have. Optional, but not required.

Definately an incompatible mix there. Kind of interesting that you acquired a bunch of auratus.

You need to acquire another tank for your auratus'. Kept how it is, they'll kill tetras and then the strongest male auratus will kill all the other males and all the non-receptive females (and in a 29gal, possibly even eliminate the receptive females). Not a very desireable outcome, but a likely one unless changes are made.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

We have told boulie about the auratus like 160x now, just makes additional threads and ignores advice T_T


----------



## boulie (Mar 2, 2008)

Well i was been busy these day wasent free for anything.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Okay, as soon as you get a free day, take care of the auratus


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Did you get them for free? Or did you buy them? I vant belive a store would let you buy 8 Auratus like that!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Seriously, these retail for $60/trio? and you bought 8? Where the heck did you get them?


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

20 a fish?? You can get them for about $5.50 around here.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh...I was looking at aquabid. 

Still though, a $44 investment in fish that he knows nothing about is AWFULLY irresponsible for a pet shop.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

*Salt*

"Aquarium Salt" is another example of overpriced pet store products that can be easily substituted for household items. Instead of using freshwater aquarium salt from the pet store, try a little Kosher Salt from the supermarket and save yourself 90%.


----------



## boulie (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah i have aquarium salt from the lfs bought them few month ago.


----------

